# Google- Probiotic-fibre blend delivers IBS benefits: King's College - NutraIngredients.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt0.ggpht.com/news/tbn/6N7LOvhKvwVkKM/6.jpgNutraIngredients.com<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Probiotic-fibre blend delivers IBS benefits: King's College**NutraIngredients.com*Clinical data from King's College in the UK has shown significant *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) reduction for a proprietary probiotic-fibre blend offered by UK start-up, Symprove. The 12-week study, announced last week at Digestive Disease Week in San *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

